# XA2 sound out of sync



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Finally getting to watch some movies on the XA2 and notice that the audio doesn't match the video. There is a noticeable delay in the dialogue. Not sure which software version I have. 
Video is via HDMI to DVI straight to TV, audio is via 6.1 direct to receiver. Any Ideas?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would definitely upgrade to the latest firmware version, which may solve your issue.

Why not use HDMI for audio as well?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I have an Xe-1 (PAL version of XA-2) and I have noticed the sync problems (audio leads video) using the analog 5.1 connection. Does your AVR have an audio delay feature that works on HDMI?? Hopefully we will see a firmware upgrade soon to fix this. Until then I'll try not to look at the lips.

Hakka.

Edit: Just re read your post and see your using the analog connection for audio, so I assume your AVR doesn't have HDMI.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Correct Hakka, no HDMI connection on receiver. Does anyone know for sure how to find out which software I have? I looked in Maintenance but can't find anything.
Oh yea, I guess I was wrong in the way I described the delay, the sound is ahead of the picture.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

SteveB said:


> Correct Hakka, no HDMI connection on receiver. Does anyone know for sure how to find out which software I have? I looked in Maintenance but can't find anything.
> Oh yea, I guess I was wrong in the way I described the delay, the sound is ahead of the picture.



Go to the setup menu, go to general then maintenance then update click OK, on that screen will show you the software, then click OK on NO to exit.:bigsmile:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Sound ahead of video - sounds like a lot of video processing is going on. What display are you using and is the HDMI going straight to the display, or is there something else in the signal path like a switcher?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

DVI is only for video or both(audio/video):dontknow:??


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I was watching some extras on a few HD DVDs last night and noticed that the synch problem is greatly improved when using the MPEG2 video codec, I wasn't quite sure if it was perfect or not. The problem seems to be from the video processing of the VC1 codec, I'm not completely sure but I could swear the delay changes throughout the movie.

I had a few friends come around and none of them could see the video delay.???

Hakka.


----------

